# Blackened chicken roast?



## legend_018 (Mar 3, 2011)

I saved a recipe once and now I can't find it. I know for a fact that it was a roast chicken and i believe it was cooked in a way where it was literally black/burnt on the outside but incredible juicy on the inside. I looked around and I see nothing of this sort in my searches.  I also sort of remember maybe it being jamaican style, but I'm not sure about that.  I see some recipes out there for blackened chicken using boneless chicken breast, but absolutely nothing in regards to a roast. Anyone know what I might be looking for?


----------



## jennyema (Mar 3, 2011)

"Blackened" food is cajun style, not Jamaican.  You can blacken anything, by using a spice rub and high heat.  Here's a recipe for blackend whole chicken:  Roasted Blackened Whole chicken Recipe | LIVESTRONG.COM

Jamaican cuisine would likely "jerk" the chicken.  make up a jerk paste, or buy some prepared in a jar (Walkerswood make a good one).  SPread all over the chicken and let sit overnight, then roast or cook on your grill.

It's also simple as can be to high heat roast a plain chicken at 500 degrees.  I do it all the time.  Slice up some potatoes and line the bottom of the roasting pan with them to reduce the smoke.

Kafka's Herb-Roasted Chicken | The Paupered Chef


----------



## CraigC (Mar 3, 2011)

Blackening isn't just a spice rub. It also refers to the technique. Done in a screaming hot CI pan. I mean so hot the pan bottom looks white. Using a blackening spice rub on a chicken roasted in the oven, doesn't justify calling it "Blackened". You might be able to use the blackening technique on a whole chicken if you "spatchcock" it and use a mallet or debone it to get an even cooking level. You would probably still have to finish it in the oven though.

Craig


----------

